# Styrofoam background



## mr.labidochromis (Jun 14, 2010)

*** been looking around about styrofoam backgrounds and was wondering the pros and cons of having one. Any help would be much appreciated. :fish:


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Pro, you have a very unique display. Con, loss of swimming area.


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

I do have a question about siliconing these to the tank. How important is it to get a good seal with the silicone? Are you just wanting it to hold the background in place, or to seal water out?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Water usually gets behind them and causes no concern. I would recommend applying heavy beads 1" apart both horizontaly and vertically then it will spread to fill gaps when pressure is applied to the background. Water behind it wont affect the bond you just dont want your fishies getting back there.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

While I agree that in most instances you don't want fish behind your back ground, I let my multies have free roam behind mine. Since the shells are all out front they generally don't spend too much time behind.

I believe user "weitzebron" allows his fish to swim behind the BG in what is _one of the best tanks ever_.

Another pro: they hide equipment!

kevin


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

We are talking about styro BG's not the store bought variety as Weitzebron used on his 400gal. which is an extremely impressive tank. Allowing fish behind the background wouldn't hurt anything but good luck if you ever need to catch one. You can create caves and overhangs in your styro for fish to hide.


----------



## mr.labidochromis (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. Just wondering will G.E. silicone 2 work or will it harm the fishes?


----------



## mr.labidochromis (Jun 14, 2010)

And how do you put a heater that hangs on the top lip and can only go on the back in the tank and does it burn the styrofoam?

thanks.


----------



## Rebel_Ghost (Aug 17, 2010)

im working on my own BG also. DONT use silicone II. use GE silicone I.


----------



## mr.labidochromis (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanx.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

GE silicone II has a mold and mildew resistance which will kill fish. You would want to carve a chamber for the heater, it will melt the background, hide it in a chamber behind BG but make sure you will have water moving through your heater chamber. You could put heater by your filter intake.


----------



## stan13ag (Mar 11, 2009)

There are some sweet backgrounds out there using egg crate, rocks, pond foam and aragonite. they look pretty easy and really good once they are finished.


----------



## mr.labidochromis (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanx. but the problem is i dont have one of those top filters. i have 2 of the air pump bottom filters.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

mr.labidochromis said:


> And how do you put a heater that hangs on the top lip and can only go on the back in the tank and does it burn the styrofoam?
> 
> thanks.


Make a slot in the styrofoam, make sure the filter intake is abov the heater end have it suck the water along the heater. See the slot lift bottom next to the airstone.










On this picture you can just make out the square shaped slot left bottom on the main background piece:


----------



## mr.labidochromis (Jun 14, 2010)

thank you all for all your help its much apreciated.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

I used a type of Great Stuff expanding foam to glue mine to the glass. 
It's been months and no problems with it letting go.


----------



## Cheffish (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry for the cross over from websites but here's what I did on a test tank. I'm looking at a 700gl as we speak to potentially do something on a bigger scale -

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=351869


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to hijack thread but I have a question about hiding the heater behind the BG. How easy is it to get to the heater if you need to adjust the temp or replace it? I understand a slot is cutout for the heater but what about trying to suction it against the glass? Isn't it kind of hard to get your hand back there?


----------



## tim98 (Jul 10, 2010)

that is so cool


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

jeaninel said:


> ...How easy is it to get to the heater if you need to adjust the temp or replace it? I understand a slot is cutout for the heater but what about trying to suction it against the glass? Isn't it kind of hard to get your hand back there?


In my case, I can reach the knob, because it sticks out above the background in a place not covered with a glass strip. You need to find a place for the slot which allows you to reach the heater. And I just put some thick rubber o-rings on the heater to keep it away from the glass and the background. It just kind off hangs there.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

trigger said:


> jeaninel said:
> 
> 
> > ...How easy is it to get to the heater if you need to adjust the temp or replace it? I understand a slot is cutout for the heater but what about trying to suction it against the glass? Isn't it kind of hard to get your hand back there?
> ...


Oh, I see. That's an idea....just drop it into the slot instead of trying to suction it to the glass. So I can just get some big rubber o-rings to put around it (on the cold section of the heater) to act as a bumper and just leave it hanging. Then I can just lift it up if I ever need to take it out or adjust it.


----------

